
Show HN: Get more from your Shopify and ReCharge subscription orders - makethetick
https://www.viadog.com/introducing-viadog-subscriptions/
======
makethetick
Hi everyone, I'd like to share Viadog Subscriptions which is my first product.
It's targetted towards Shopify/ReCharge shop owners and helps to both increase
revenue through upselling and reduce churn through gifting.

I'm happy to answer any questions and also open to feedback.

